# Low FPS, flash games lag, max CPU usage



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have a very common problem, computer lags at almost every game , low fps.
Before you suggest something please read this post to the end.
******************************
My pc summary-
MS Windows XP SP3
Processor- Intel Pentium D CPU 3.40GHz
2GB RAM (one card from who)
Video card- NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
Motherboard- ASUS P5G41-M LX
Hard Drive 250GB (split into 3 pieces) System 29.2GB / 97.6GB / 105GB. all 3 NTFS format
I'm using ESET NOD32 Antivirus

*******************************
Flash game lags-
Almost all flash games lags for me , at first when I start the game it works smooth for like 10sec.-1min, them fps drops and CPU usage jumps off the charts (plugin-container.exe takes all cpu 60-80%). After some time it works smooth again for 10sec-1min. This happens for almost all flash games. Now when I posting this message CPU usage is 4-10%









PC GAMES-
League Of Legends. I play with minimum graphic details. In 5v5 the start I have 60-70fps , but after minions spawn it drops to 20-25fps with screen freezes
I checked with systemrequirementslab.com and my pc pass recommended requirements








Even Counter-Strike 1.6 lags for some cases
usually I play with 60fps , but when I join full servers or look into distance it drops to 10-40fps.

I formatted my system hard drive (29.2GB) and reinstalled windows a week ago. Installed drivers for my video card and all of these ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P5G41-M LX
(except that Intel IT Director V1.5.0.155 (470mb)).
Also installed and updated direct x 9 from microsoft page and flash player.

************************
Other
all processes (maybe you'll find something suspicious in here)









Pc Probe ll









Games lags when I start pc (with 30-44 Celsius) and after it goes up to 45-52 Celsius.

Firefox extensions








Plugins








So, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
the plugin container is created in firefox 3.6 and above, it is intended to play flash video or any flash materials in a separate process other than firefox, you are not the only one having this problem.
try this:
first, shut down the plugin container, to do so, open the task manager, right click on plugin container and choose end process.
after that, use a browser other than firefox, (like IE or Chrome) and see what happens.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f131/plugin-container-eating-up-cpu-resources-587425.html

Ekrn.exe High CPU Memory Usage

How to remove the .NET Framework Assistant for Firefox - this addon is not needed. Mozilla recommends it should be removed.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

koala said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f131/plugin-container-eating-up-cpu-resources-587425.html
> 
> Ekrn.exe High CPU Memory Usage
> 
> How to remove the .NET Framework Assistant for Firefox - this addon is not needed. Mozilla recommends it should be removed.


after these steps CPU usage at idle mode dropped from 4-10% to 0-2%,
but it still don't do any effect to lag

same game with Firefox and Google Chrome 

















maybe my CPU is faulty or something?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

nothing is wrong with your CPU, it's normal to work like that, you are loading a browser game that needs the CPU attention that's all
did you download and install the latest adobe flash player?
Adobe - Install a different version of Adobe Flash Player


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

RockmasteR said:


> nothing is wrong with your CPU, it's normal to work like that, you are loading a browser game that needs the CPU attention that's all
> did you download and install the latest adobe flash player?
> Adobe - Install a different version of Adobe Flash Player


yes , you can see that at the last screenshot of my first post.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Flash games eat up alot of memory and system resources. I have a quad core and some flash games use between 25-40% of my cpu's resources. My memory useage also spikes up a fair amount. It is absolutley normal behaviour for flash games. It also boils down to how the flash game is written. Try right clicking while in the flash game and select settings and a little window will open. Click on the folder with the green arrow on it (third one over at the bottom) and slide the slider all the way to the right to increase the local storage that the flash game can use.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with Amd_Man here
flash games could lag even if you have the most powerful CPU or video card
it depends on the flash plugin and the browser


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> Flash games eat up alot of memory and system resources. I have a quad core and some flash games use between 25-40% of my cpu's resources. My memory useage also spikes up a fair amount. It is absolutley normal behaviour for flash games. It also boils down to how the flash game is written. Try right clicking while in the flash game and select settings and a little window will open. Click on the folder with the green arrow on it (third one over at the bottom) and slide the slider all the way to the right to increase the local storage that the flash game can use.


boosted from 100kb to unlimited, still same lags.
It should be 1 big problem for all system, because games like League of legends and counter-strike 1.6 lags too. My computer certainly pass recommended requirements for those games.
Maybe I need to do some diagnostic for all system or something?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

On my old computer I had some annoying lag so I used this: Game Booster 2.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance
Before you start gaming you simply launch it and play your games and when your finished you stop it and all services will resume.


----------



## ToXiKx (Oct 21, 2012)

Its sound related. I'm sure of it!

Try to kill the following processes: (basically all the sound processes on ur computer)

ekrn.exe 
rthdcpl.exe 
daemon 
ctfmon.exe

And kill the plugin-container.exe
After restart your browser (not computer) and see if the lag goes away from the flash games.
If it does, you have to update your sound card


----------

